# 09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010



## bhutchins (Mar 3, 2011)

what is this malfunction?


VCDS Version: Release 10.6.3
Data version: 20101206

Saturday,16,April,2011,11:37:08:43422

Chassis Type: 7N0
Scan: 01 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 1C 25 2E 42 44 46 52 56 62 65 72 77


VIN: 3VWHL7AJ8AM181791 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
1C-Position Sensing -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
2E-Media Player 3 -- Status: OK 0000
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CJA) Labels: 03L-906-022-CBE.clb
Part No SW: 03L 906 019 CL HW: 03L 906 022 TS
Component: R4 2,0L EDC G000SG 7274 
Revision: 12H08--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0050072
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 77F712577F4B

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0 0 0 0 0 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (J104) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AS HW: 1K0 907 379 AS
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H30 0105 
Revision: 00H30001 
Coding: 114B600C492A00FB881206ED921A0042300000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 830FF687BB93

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 AJ HW: 3C8 907 336 AJ
Component: Climatic H14 0305 
Revision: 00009001 
Coding: 0000001002
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00146
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01005
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
VCID: 75EB185F6547

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 085 L HW: 5K0 937 085 L
Component: BCM PQ35 B++ 111 0135 
Revision: BI111001 
Coding: 2D200B1E982F3EE4800800816000080405000086510085605C8020000040
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3C7DCD7B06ED

Part No: 1K1 955 119 F
Component: Wischer 13091 21 0512 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AD HW: 1K0 909 605 AD
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW8R 036 8900 
Revision: 06036000 Serial number: 003EVM03JH4R 
Coding: 0012340
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6ED937330011

Part No: 1K0 959 339 H
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0006

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CD HW: 1K0 953 549 CD
Component: J0527 056 0111 
Coding: 0000731
Shop #: WSC 23063 444 85798
VCID: 76E91F537841

Part No: 5K0 959 542 
Component: E221__MFL-TAS H05 0010 
Coding: 00000130
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5M0 920 970 G HW: 5M0 920 970 G
Component: KOMBI H05 0305 
Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 771F00
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00185
ASAM Dataset: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09 A04052
ROD: EV_Kombi_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: 346DE55B2EBD

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 7N0-907-530-V1.clb
Part No SW: 7N0 907 530 HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H27 5603 
Revision: H27 Serial number: 15091001210563
Coding: E9807F0700161200001002
Shop #: WSC 23063 444 85798
VCID: EDDBB03F8D17

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 1C: Position Sensing Labels: 1Kx-919-xxx-1C.lbl
Part No SW: 1K5 919 965 D HW: 1K5 919 965 D
Component: Kompass 001 0001 
Revision: 00001000 Serial number: 1293324R565D06
Coding: 0000004
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3C7DCD7B06ED

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 953 234 HW: 5K0 953 234 
Component: IMMO H05 0305 
Serial number: 
Coding: 000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09 A03005
ROD: EV_Immo_UDS_VDD_RM09_VW36.rod
VCID: EAD1BB23BCF9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 2E: Media Player 3 (J650) Labels: 5N0-035-342.lbl
Part No SW: 5N0 035 342 C HW: 5N0 035 342 C
Component: SG EXT.PLAYER H13 0111 
Revision: A1001003 Serial number: 7668388829 
Coding: 010000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 27570217EF6B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver (J386) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 701 B HW: 3C0 959 793 
Component: TUER-SG FT 002 0307 
Revision: 13101005 Serial number: 0001396500
Coding: 0004B5
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU42BroseDriveSide_VW36.rod
VCID: 27570217EF6B

Slave Driver: 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AH HW: 1K0 959 795 T
Component: J388__TSG-HL 006 1401 
Serial number: 00000005084234 
Coding: 000490

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x.lbl
Part No: 1K0 909 144 J
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 3001 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 3163EC4FD1AF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. (J387) Labels: 3C0-959-70X-GEN4.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 959 702 B HW: 3C0 959 792 
Component: TUER-SG BT 002 0307 
Revision: 15101005 Serial number: 0001322612
Coding: 0004B4
Shop #: WSC 01383 790 50316
ASAM Dataset: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide A03004
ROD: EV_DCU52BrosePasseSide_VW36.rod
VCID: 2855012BE275

Slave Passenger: 
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AH HW: 1K0 959 794 T
Component: J389__TSG-HR 006 1401 
Serial number: 00000005092243 
Coding: 000490

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J503) Labels: 5M0-035-1xx-56.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 035 180 AC HW: 1K0 035 180 AC
Component: Radio Prem-8 H13 0043 
Revision: -----26S Serial number: VWZ4Z7K3109037
Coding: 0100040004
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 61C35C0FC1CF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 937 085 L HW: 5K0 937 085 L
Component: RDK 111 0821 
Coding: 018705
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 3C7DCD7B06ED

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone Labels: 5P0-862-335.lbl
Part No SW: 1Z0 035 729 E HW: 1Z0 035 729 E
Component: FSE_2P8x H40 0190 
Revision: 00000000 Serial number: 00000005284096
Coding: 0013077
Shop #: WSC 23063 444 85798
VCID: 3A71CB630CD9

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 5, 2002)

The CAN Gateway tries to keep tabs on the modules in the car, and reports if it thinks any of them have fault codes. In this case, since 09-Cent Elect doesn't show any faults, I'd assume that the CAN Gateway just doesn't have the latest info yet so I'd ignore that.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

The OP can also try explicitly clearing the fault codes in 09 (despite the fact that the module itself doesn't report any faults). This will often pacify the Gateway.

-Uwe-


----------



## Mr.Timewise (Feb 3, 2010)

I, too, have the same odd "09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010" indication in the scan list, but no fault showing in the Address 09 module.

When I checked for Faults in the address 09 module, there were none. The CLEAR FAULTS button was grayed out [edit: see below...the button was not grayed out] so I couldn't explicitly clear the fault codes. I've shut down VCDS, turned the ignition off and on, and re-run the Auto Scan, but the malfunction 0010 indication always shows in the scan list.

The scan below was taken after upgrading the VCDS software to version 10.6.4 with a subsequent upgrade of the HEX+CAN USB firmware to version 184.

After running the scan and noting the problem, I used the measurement channels to look at the battery voltage. It was 11.7 volts...a bit low probably because I had the ignition "on" for about 45 minutes while installing a new -77 telephone module.

(P.S. I am using a 1GHz MacBook with Bootcamp running Windows XP, connecting to the USB port toward the front edge of the laptop. I've never had a problem with this configuration.)

The faults in address 37 and 56 are because I do not have a Sirius subscription.Thursday,21,April,2011,00:06:36:53954
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.4
Data version: 20110418

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 52 56 62 65 72 77

VIN: 3VWRX7AJ2AM030972 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: Malfunction 0010
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine (CBT) Labels: 07K-906-055-CBT.clb
Part No SW: 07K 906 055 AH HW: 07K 906 055 M
Component: 2,5l R5/4V G 4842 
Revision: G6H03--- Serial number: 
Coding: 0000075
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 74ECD6506E2B

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 HG HW: 09G 927 750 HG
Component: AQ 250 6F 1631 
Revision: 00H76000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000840
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 7DFAF3745D61

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes (-----) Labels: 1K0-907-379-60EC1F.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 379 AN HW: 1K0 907 379 AN
Component: ESP MK60EC1 H45 0107 
Revision: 00H45001 
Coding: 114B400C492500FA881402EB921B00413000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 7EF8F4785067

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC (J301) Labels: 3C8-907-336.clb
Part No SW: 3C8 907 336 N HW: 3C8 907 336 N
Component: Climatic H13 0203 
Revision: 00006001 
Coding: 0000000000
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00150
ASAM Dataset: EV_Climatic A01001
ROD: EV_Climatic_VW36.rod
VCID: 3874226032C3

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. (J519) Labels: 1K0-937-08x-09.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 937 085 C HW: 5K0 937 085 C
Component: BCM PQ35 B++ 008 5019 
Revision: BI008001 
Coding: 68200B3E802F3EE480080001440000000500008651008D605C8020000000
Shop #: WSC 02172 444 52255
VCID: 336E154C2BA5

Part No: 1K1 955 119 E
Component: Wischer 01090 21 0501 
Coding: 009795

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AD HW: 1K0 909 605 AD
Component: 04 AIRBAG VW8R 036 8900 
Revision: 06036000 Serial number: 003EVM013FAD 
Coding: 0012340
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6ED8C4380007

Part No: 1K0 959 339 H
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0006

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY9.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 CD HW: 1K0 953 549 CD
Component: J0527 054 0110 
Coding: 0001831
Shop #: WSC 00056 555 39890
VCID: 76E8EC587857

Part No: 3C8 959 537 
Component: E221__MFL-TAP H2ÿ 0021 
Coding: 00000227
Shop #: WSC 00000 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments (J285) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-17.clb
Part No SW: 5M0 920 970 A HW: 5M0 920 970 A
Component: KOMBI H08 0021 
Revision: V0008011 Serial number: 00000000000000
Coding: 270F00
Shop #: WSC 02172 444 59389
ASAM Dataset: EV_KombiUDSMM9RM10 A04010
ROD: EV_KombiUDSMM9RM10_VW36.rod
VCID: 2E580438C087

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 AD HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533 Gateway H07 0112 
Revision: H07 01 Serial number: 140709F2000189
Coding: ED807F07400602001002
Shop #: WSC 02172 444 59389
VCID: 69D2B72439E9

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer (J334) Labels: 5K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 5M0 920 970 A HW: 5M0 920 970 A
Component: IMMO H08 0021 
Revision: V0008011 Serial number: 00000000000000
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
ASAM Dataset: EV_ImmoUDSMM9RM10 A01010
VCID: 2E580438C087

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 37: Navigation (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H04 1000 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K6019058
Coding: 00000400040000A000
Shop #: WSC 01234 444 00010
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 234EE50C9B45

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 97
Mileage: 17160 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 AC HW: 1K0 959 793 N
Component: J386 TUER-SG FT 1525 
Revision: 72009005 Serial number: 00000895898813
Coding: 0001205
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 6FE6D93C070D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K0 909 144 H
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl. 70 2901 
Revision: 00H17000 
Shop #: WSC 02069 000 90108
VCID: 2F66193CC78D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 AC HW: 1K0 959 792 N
Component: J387 TUER-SG BT 1525 
Revision: 72009005 Serial number: 09052807324401
Coding: 0001204
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 70E4DA401A33

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio (J0506) Labels: 1T0-035-680.clb
Part No SW: 3C0 035 684 C HW: 3C0 035 684 C
Component: RNS-MID H04 1000 
Revision: AB001001 Serial number: VWZ6Z7K6019058
Coding: 00000400040000A000
Shop #: WSC 01234 444 00010
ASAM Dataset: ------------------------- ------
VCID: 234EE50C9B45

1 Fault Found:
02635 - Tuner Not Enabled/Activated 
000 - - 
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100000
Fault Priority: 7
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 97
Mileage: 17160 km
Time Indication: 0


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 62: Door, Rear Left Labels: 1K0-959-703-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 703 AH HW: 1K0 959 795 T
Component: J388 TUER-SG HL 1401 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000004193167
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 76E8EC587857

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 65: Tire Pressure (J502) Labels: None
Part No SW: 5K0 937 085 C HW: 5K0 937 085 C
Component: RDK 008 0817 
Coding: 018705
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 336E154C2BA5

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 72: Door, Rear Right Labels: 1K0-959-704-GEN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 704 AH HW: 1K0 959 794 T
Component: J389 TUER-SG HR 1401 
Revision: 12006001 Serial number: 00000004205330
Coding: 0001168
Shop #: WSC 00066 000 00000
VCID: 77F6E15C7F5D

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 77: Telephone (J412) Labels: 7P6-035-730.clb
Part No SW: 5K0 035 730 HW: 5K0 035 730 
Component: TELEFON H09 1020 
Revision: 1B001001 Serial number: 00007669641860
Coding: 0A00000000010100
Shop #: WSC 02172 444 59389
ASAM Dataset: UHVNA A01009
ROD: UHVNA_VW36.rod
VCID: E2C0200844DF

No fault code found.

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------

​FYI...I ran a scan one day earlier using version 10.6.2 software with firmware version 183 in the HEX+CAN USB interface. The malfunction warning was not present in that scan. Here's just the module listing from that scan:Tuesday,19,April,2011,18:37:27:53954
VCDS Version: Release 10.6.2
Data version: 20101123
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 37 42 44 46 52 56 62 65 72 77

VIN: 3VWRX7AJ2AM030972 

01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
04-Steering Angle -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: OK 0000
25-Immobilizer -- Status: OK 0000
37-Navigation -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: OK 0000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: Malfunction 0010
62-Door, Rear Left -- Status: OK 0000
65-Tire Pressure -- Status: OK 0000
72-Door, Rear Right -- Status: OK 0000
77-Telephone -- Status: OK 0000
​


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

> The CLEAR FAULTS button was grayed out


The [Clear Faults] button should never be grayed out, unless there's some issue reading faults from the module.

-Uwe-


----------



## Mr.Timewise (Feb 3, 2010)

Yeah, I worried about saying that the [Clear Faults] button was grayed out in my post. I had written my experience from memory and just thought that clearing faults was not an option. It may be that I saw the "No Faults" message, scratched my head, and simply closed the window.

I'll check everything out again when I go home tonight and run another scan.

Thanks, Uwe.


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

You should be able to clear faults even if there are none in the module.

However, the fact that the Gateway shows a "Malfunction" for 09 when in fact 09 has no fault codes is not something which would cause me to lose any sleep either. 

-Uwe-


----------



## Mr.Timewise (Feb 3, 2010)

I ran another scan this evening and the same malfunction in the 09 Central Electronics module was reported in the module listing even though there were no faults reported when I open that specific module. So I "cleared faults" anyway within the 09-Instruments module...even though none were reported in the [Faults] window. (As you mentioned in an earlier post, the [Clear Faults] button is NOT grayed out even when no faults are reported.)

After explicitly clearing the faults, another scan revealed that the 09 Central Electronics malfunction was no longer in the module listing.

All is OK now.

Thanks, Uwe.


----------



## 35i 2000 (Jan 27, 2005)

hey there guys, 

let me join into the chat 

-snip- 

- scan from pirated version removed- 

No help for those using illegal pirated clones of Ross-Tech's copyrighted hardware and software.


----------

